

Offer HN: I'll develop your mobile app at a bargain basement price - polquaser

Hi,<p>Since the start of the year, I&#x27;ve been doing consultancy work to help fund my start up (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.dropbox.com&#x2F;s&#x2F;7irkl4riu82a2su&#x2F;fp_pitch_deck.pdf?dl=0). Mostly it has been developing web applications from scratch.<p>My offer is quite simple:<p>=========================<p>I&#x27;m offering severely <i>discounted rates</i> on iOS &#x2F; Android app development.<p>My problem:<p>===========<p>I&#x27;m tired of doing web application development, my clients typically fit into the profile of companies wanting minimum viable products and usually it takes several months&#x2F;years before that develops into anything bigger. In the meantime if I have to suffer a death by a thousands cuts (splitting my time 50:50 between consultancy and hacking on my start up) - I&#x27;d at least like to take the chance to improve my skill-set and work on projects that are actually interesting.<p>Why discounted rates?<p>=====================<p>I&#x27;m an accomplished programmer and an effective communicator. I&#x27;m easy to work with, I have a very simple process which begins by either interpreting or helping you build your initial specifications.<p>I have a track record of finishing the job on time and on budget once I have a clear idea of what you want to build. I&#x27;m a fast learner and meticulous to detail - if we&#x27;re building an MVP, there&#x27;s no reason for me to deliver a code base that resembles a spaghetti ball of mess; I take pride in my work.<p>My previous clients would say they love working with me because I&#x27;m straight forward and simply get the job done with minimal fuss. In fact, I&#x27;ve worked with many of them for a number of years - clearly my work provides them a lot of satisfaction.<p>However I have no iOS&#x2F;Android applications in my portfolio at present and I want to rectify that as soon as possible. I don&#x27;t have the luxury of knocking up sample applications due to issues I mentioned earlier.
======
polquaser
(continued from above...)

What's the caveats?

===================

I'm learning on the job unfortunately so whilst I'm a quick learner and an
established polygot programmer, it might take me slightly longer to get
certain things done until I'm more familiar with the workflow / processes
involved in the app development cycle. We might also run into unexpected
difficulties.

To alleviate the risk for anyone choosing to hire me, I'm willing to offered a
fixed price quote - I'll swallow any delays due to my unfamiliarity with
ObjC/Java/Android/iOS app stores.

How do I get in touch?

======================

If you have an idea that you've been sitting on / or you think this sounds
like the perfect opportunity to get your MVP built...

Firstly please check out my site here:
[http://themvplab.com](http://themvplab.com) and if you're interested, my
profile contains contact information.

~~~
bikamonki
How much is this 'fixed & discounted' fee for an app? Just to stir your offer:
there are several outsourcing shops at $6-$10 (USD)/hour, full payment on
delivery, proven experience. Can you offer the same?

~~~
Mc_Big_G
And this is exactly the kind of customer you get when you offer cheap work.
You'll probably regret this. Make sure you have a rock solid contract. My
advice: If you want to develop an app, JFDI.

~~~
polquaser
I understand where you're coming from. I've contracted long enough to have had
my share of nightmare projects - late payments, feature creep, poorly planned
specs etc. I think I'm getting good at sensing which projects should set my
alarm bells ringing.

Unfortunately my free time gets in the way of JFDI so I thought this was the
best way to kill two birds with one stone.

------
nakedrobot2
I tried contacting you on your contact page, but I got an error ;-)

[http://themvplab.com/contact](http://themvplab.com/contact)

So, how do we contact you?

~~~
polquaser
My HN profile has my email address, thanks for the heads up re: the contact
form and sorry you had to fill out the entire form to figure out it was not
working!

~~~
chrisbennet
Your profile email is not visible to others. You have to put it in your
"about" field for people to see it.

~~~
polquaser
ah thanks for the tip, the contact form is now working regardless. Have added
my email to profile.

